# Transitioning OFF the bed..



## Naughtona (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi Everyone! I am looking for some insight, advice, help, ANYTHING! Penny is 8.5 months and for the last 3-4 months we have been crating her when we go to bed at night and letting her come into the bed sometime in the early morning hours. It started when she would get up between 5 and 6 AM to go to the bathroom and after letting her out, she would come in the bed with us to sleep for an extra few hours. Well apparently she liked this so much that she kept waking up earlier and earlier to come in the bed! Once we realized she didn't actually have to go out, we should just let her in the bed when she began to cry (like clockwork at 2:30 AM..) and we'd all just go to sleep. The problem, though, is not waking up at 2:30 to let her in the bed as most of the time I don't even remember doing this. The problem is the last few weeks she has been a HORRIBLE bunkmate. She kicks, scratches (not on purpose but still hurts!), moves about, barks at things, and in general is not letting us get any sleep. I love having her curled in a ball my feet or cuddled next to me but its always short lived. My fiance wants to stop this "letting her in the bed" behavior but everytime we try this she cries and cries for HOURS. 

I just wanted to say that YES I totally admit that this is our fault and she definitely trained us here :

My question is: Should we just tough it out and have her cry for a few nights and hopefully she will take the hint? Or are there other suggestions for us all to get better sleep. I feel terrible not letting her in the bed at all because she doesn't understand but we really need to get some sleep. I feel like I did when she was 8 weeks old again  Thanks!!


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

How much exercise is she getting on daily basis? Dre sleeps in bed with us and the only time he is restless is when he is less tired than usual. Most of the time he does not even open his eyes when the cat walks all over him at night.


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

I would just let her cry it out if you want it to stop. 

We occasionally let ours sleep in bed with us, but he always sleeps *on top* of one of us, which results in a sore back and a bad nights sleep, so I understand how you feel.


----------



## abatt (Jul 10, 2012)

We have the same routine with our 16 month old pup where we cuddle in our bed for a bit and then make him go into the crate. Then in the morning we let him out and he jumps into our bed to sleep with us for another hour or so.

Sometimes though we are so tired that we don't want him in bed with us. On those days we make him go straight into the crate and don't let him out until we are up. In the beginning he did whine and cry, however, if you are firm and consistent they quickly learn that you mean business. Now he never cries in the morning. He knows that he gets to go in our bed only if we open the crate door, no other way.

It might be tough in the beginning, but if you are consistent, she will pick up on the rules.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles sleeps with us and he's usually pretty quiet luckily, as long as he is draped over us ;D 

If you wanted to transition her, I don't think it would take too long. We rented a vacation house a little while ago that didn't allow dogs. I negotiated with the owner to let us bring Miles because it was right by my marathon start line, but negotiations included a large refundable deposit as well as a verbal agreement that he couldn't come on the furniture. 

At the house we crated Miles at night (first time crated at night in months). He was initially confused and irritated. He scratched the crate and whined at us for about 10 minutes, but settled eventually and slept peacefully. 

I would just plan to exhaust her at night for the first few nights and hopefully transition won't be too bad.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Not sure if you have already tried just training better bed manners, but you could spend a few nights making her go to her own bed whenever she is not still and only letting her back into bed with you when she is quiet. The 'quiet' requirement will probably be like the early days of crate training - anytime she stops crying to take a breath - but she is smart and the bed is comfy. I think she would learn quickly.

Just a thought - good luck with whichever path you choose!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

You can try training her to sleep by your feet if you like it. We went through this with your male but long story short they both sleep with us now. BUT when we followed our trainers advice, it worked. Spend at least a week practicing "off" during non-bedtime hours. Show him to his own bed and treat him. Anytime he goes to his bed on his own, treat him. Anytime you all are in the room the dog is not allowed on your bed. Then transition to the same rules at bed time. And if he insists on jumping on bed anyhow, tether him to something low near his own bed in your room. He will settle. And after a few weeks he'll be going to his own bed every night. 

The only reason ours is back in bed is bec we put him there when his seizures started and never trained him back out again. Totally our fault. 

Good luck.


----------

